# Red Dawn



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

So I saw the new version of Red Dawn last night and it was AMAZING!!! I haven't seen the old one but I'm sure it was good too, it just didn't come out in my generation haha.

Just kind of gave me a new look on prepping. Not sure if North Korea would ever come to the US and be able to take out our military but still.

VERY good movie!!!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I loved the original... and my friends said this new one wasn't up to par... so I'm hesitating about seeing it. I'm sort of happy with my memories from the first one. 

"Eagle Scout.... some type of paramilitary organization..." Yeah Right. But other than that... C. Thomas Howell was a badass and was right on in my opinion. I'd have done what he did.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> I loved the original... and my friends said this new one wasn't up to par... so I'm hesitating about seeing it. I'm sort of happy with my memories from the first one.
> 
> "Eagle Scout.... some type of paramilitary organization..." Yeah Right. But other than that... C. Thomas Howell was a badass and was right on in my opinion. I'd have done what he did.


I'll have to watch the original, so I can compare too, it's on Netflix haha. I know I liked the new one because all of the main characters are actors that I know. So I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am a mega Patrick Swayze fan and loved the original, even if it was really cheesy (GO WOLVERINES!!!). I'm not sure if I can bear to watch the new one without Patrick.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I am a mega Patrick Swayze fan and loved the original, even if it was really cheesy (GO WOLVERINES!!!). I'm not sure if I can bear to watch the new one without Patrick.


Hahaha well that's an alright reason! haha


----------



## S.E.IllUSA (Dec 1, 2012)

WOLVERINES!!!!! Great movie, yet to see the new one.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

The original was much better. I was not happy with the new one..


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

GO WOLVERINES!!!

If anyone noticed in the original, when they were being first attacked and they went to that old mans house that had the two girls there, he pulled out a ammo can with a wrapped radio in it (faradage cage). Wow, in 1984, the director must have had some good consultants on staff.

I have yet to see the new one. I normally don't compare remakes to originals for some reason. I bet I'll like it though, but not as much.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't really care to compare them. I just thought the new one was awesome, and thought I'd share!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the original. Charlie Sheen before he was a wreck. Leah Thompson wasn't too bad to view either...


----------



## Rogue_Scout (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw the new Red Dawn myself. Good movie but far from reality. North Korea hardly has the military capacity to launch a respectable missile let alone an invasion of a developed country. The only thing that made it somewhat believeable was the fact the Russians were somewhat behind it. Cause lets be honest, without the Russians, North Korea could not stage any sort of invasion. The fact that kids from the inner city were the ones who staged an attack and formed a somewhat successful insurgent group seemed a bit unbelieveable to me. I do not have too much faith in the earlier generation to conduct that type of activity unless they were brought up that way or had some sort of a military or law enforcement background. Other than that it was a really good movie and I will most likely buy it on DVD. Entertainment is pretty much all I would take this movie for. Hollywood does an excellent job of blurring your vision when it comes to reality.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Makes me think a lot of a video game I played, Homefront. 
A interesting fact is that the video game predicted the death of Kim Jung-il to within 2 weeks.


----------



## Rogue_Scout (Nov 26, 2012)

Good video jgriner... Its funny because I was thinking the same thing a couple of days after Kim Jong Il's death how close the first half of this video was. However I found out shortly the game itself came out that the original enemy was suppose to be China. The reason they were not the pick was because the developer did not want to create animosity with the country that was to produce the very copies of the game itself. But its extremely interesting how they ended up with the North Korean story line.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Rogue_Scout said:


> Good video jgriner... Its funny because I was thinking the same thing a couple of days after Kim Jong Il's death how close the first half of this video was. However I found out shortly the game itself came out that the original enemy was suppose to be China. The reason they were not the pick was because the developer did not want to create animosity with the country that was to produce the very copies of the game itself. But its extremely interesting how they ended up with the North Korean story line.


True, but still it correctly predicted his death(to within 2 weeks) pretty amazing.

March 15, 2011 Homefront, Release date
December 17, 2011 Kim Jong-il, Date of death

The game was released 3/15 (9 months before his death) but that was the released date, the game probably finished production back in 2010.

wasn't the original red dawn against china, also? for some reason lots of people trying not to piss of china.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I always thought the radio was frozen in water, in a small aluminum cake pan? This really sticks out because I thought that was odd.

I plan on going and seeing the new this weekend. I too grew up watching the orginal, it'll be different but I am sure it will be entertaining.



survival said:


> GO WOLVERINES!!!
> 
> If anyone noticed in the original, when they were being first attacked and they went to that old mans house that had the two girls there, he pulled out a ammo can with a wrapped radio in it (faradage cage). Wow, in 1984, the director must have had some good consultants on staff.
> 
> I have yet to see the new one. I normally don't compare remakes to originals for some reason. I bet I'll like it though, but not as much.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

survival said:


> GO WOLVERINES!!!
> 
> If anyone noticed in the original, when they were being first attacked and they went to that old mans house that had the two girls there, he pulled out a ammo can with a wrapped radio in it (faradage cage). Wow, in 1984, the director must have had some good consultants on staff.
> 
> I have yet to see the new one. I normally don't compare remakes to originals for some reason. I bet I'll like it though, but not as much.


I never noticed the radio, I heard him say it though about 25 times over the years though


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I absolutely loved the original parlay probably because it was based in Colorado, I do want to see the new 1 just because it is 1 of my most favorite movies of all time!

but it seems recently they have been re making all sorts of eighty's movies. and most of them suck! unless I do want to see red dawn


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

1 question though did the main character the guy that played Thor! did he have a bad ass 
lifted Chevy truck in the new 1


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

jgriner said:


> wasn't the original red dawn against china, also? for some reason lots of people trying not to piss of china.


The original had the Russians invading.

Anyway, went to see the new movie and ended up walking out about halfway through. I wouldn't say it was totally horrible but it was just a little too over the top. I guess you could say the same thing about the original but I just wasn't feeling this one. Maybe because I was a kid when I saw the first one I don't know.


----------



## daddio1234 (Nov 23, 2012)

Both movies were very good but i wish sromeone other than the "drake and josh" kid was in the kid brother role, he sucked. Good entertainment but not realistic. I mean really? With all the firearms in this country only a group of kids fought back. If korean paratroopers are falling from the sky i am thinking a lot will be pretty shot up in my neighborhood. Not to mention people letting themselves be herded out into the streets from there homes without fighting back?


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Irish said:


> 1 question though did the main character the guy that played Thor! did he have a bad ass
> lifted Chevy truck in the new 1


Yes, the same guy who plays Thor is the same guy who plays Jed lol. And he hand an old Dodge in the new one lol


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> Yes, the same guy who plays Thor is the same guy who plays Jed lol. And he hand an old Dodge in the new one lol


Ahh see that sucks the original swayze had that lifted chevy that was gorgeous


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Irish said:


> Ahh see that sucks the original swayze had that lifted chevy that was gorgeous


Right on haha. I don't know why he didn't have a nice truck. Maybe to make him seem more relatable to the audience?


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

New version is pretty terrible. Way too clean and hollywood. The original had a gritty feel. And honestly? North Korea? They movie was a bomb anyway - in the hole 20 million at this point.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Originally, when it was first in production and the shooting started (I believe it started back in like 2008 or earlier) ... it was actually China who was invading us having allied with Russia. A lot of the scenes were already shot and then China withdrew MGM funding (from their entire MGM operation, as a show of force) and bought the biggest distribution chain of theaters in our country (AMC) and then put the word out that if the bad guys in the movie remained Chinese, the movie would not be shown at any of their theaters.

Thus the changeover to North Koreans.


----------

